# Wiring a 220v dryer receptacle



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a Nema 10-30 receptacle (3-slot) for a dryer that I am installing. I have the 10-3 wire run, and I know that the black and red wire connect to the two hot posts (slanted slots) and the white wire connects to the neutral (L-shaped slot). The receptacle has no connection for ground. I figure, since dryers with three prongs typically have the neutral and ground tied together inside the machine, that I just connect the unshielded ground wire to the same screwpost as the neutral.

Is this correct?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Is this a new circuit or replacement? You CANNOT use that receptacle for a new installation. You MUST use a 14-30 4-wire receptacle.


----------



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

> Is this a new circuit or replacement? You CANNOT use that receptacle for a new installation. You MUST use a 14-30 4-wire receptacle.


It's new. Why do they sell this thing at the store then? Just for remodels? Ugh. So the 14-30 has the same plug slot arrangement? Or am I going to have to get a new cord for the dryer too? There's already one (10-30) in my house, original to the house (1987).


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes they sell them just for direct replacements.

Yes you need a new dryer cord.

The existing is fine it is grandfathered in till do you need to replace the cable.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> 14-30 4-wire receptacle.


What does the 14 signify, Petey? Not wire gauge, surely. Do the new dryers still have the ground strap going from the case to the ground post on the dryer? If so and he ever goes to change the wiring to 4 wire, he should replace the strap and attach the green ground wire in its place. Correct me if I am wrong on that.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

New dryers do not have the bond strap, they come with a four wire cord.

14 is the line number on the NEMA configuration chart. All 14s are 250volt single phase with neutral and ground. (4 prongs total)


----------



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys - I'll be returning the receptacle and buying a new cord and receptacle tonight. (sigh)

So, just curious, how were the old ones wired then? 10-3 wire and both ground and neutral from the same post (as I originally guessed)? Or was the house just wired with 10-2? Seems kinda sketchy to me....


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

The only acceptable way dryers (and ranges) could be wired with three conductors was by using three insulated wires (such as 10/3 without ground) or by using SE type cable. Using a bare wire for the neutral/ground has never been an acceptable practice.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

The code changed in '96 (I think) to require separate neutral and ground for dryers and ranges. Prior, the frames were grounded through the neutral. This is still legal for EXISTING installations only. (Grandfathered in). If a new circuit is run, it must have 4 wires, hot, hot, neutral, ground, with a 30 amp, 120/240v w/ ground receptacle.


----------

